# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Poisonous plants

## tunick001

I was just reading this book on Edible Plants in the Western US and it had a section on plants to avoid. It was saying theres a plant called "Water Hemlock" that could kill you in half an hour. You convulse to death. And there's another called "Jimson Weed", actually pretty close to where I live thats just like LSD or PCP. You start hallucinating and become delirious.

----------


## Rick

Water Hemlock is nasty stuff. Just ask Socrates. Oh, wait, he's dead. Also called Spotted Cowbane. Just a mouthful, lights out. Some look alikes to be aware of are Water Parsnip, Sweet Cicely and Harbinger of Spring. 

Jimson Weed goes by a whole host of names (Thornapple, crazy weed, stink weed, ditch weed and a bunch of others) and cattle ranchers can really have problems if this guy gets harvested with the hay or silage. Not something I would want to mess with. The plant contains tropane alkaloids. Ah, those crazy alkaloids. Hi, Nora, what's new?

----------


## nell67

Kids around here are actually using the Jimson weed for their newest buzz thrill  :EEK!:

----------


## Rick

Little scampers. Kids are so inventive. What won't they think of next?

----------


## canid

that's been going on for years. i once spent half an hour trying to talk my cousins out of smoking it with their herb.

----------


## Rick

I was being factitious. Kids today think gramps don't know beans from bananas. See, I lived through the 50s, 70s, 80s, 90s and now 2000s. I must have lived through the 60s but I sure don't remember it.

----------


## klkak

Ah, stink weed........, What interesting flash backs I have of that stuff.

"""Joe! I thought you were dead?"""
"''''You are! Then why are you talking to me"""
"""Hey Joe! Where'd you go?"""

I never tried the stuff, however allot of the kids on the mountain did. Now Peyote is a different story.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

And that conversation took place while you were all alone!!!!!!!

----------


## nell67

Hmmm, seems I really did lead a sheltered life,I never knew until recently that people actually used that stuff ( Jimson weed,that is),its a wonder people have any brain cells left  :EEK!:  Unfortuneately for me,I remember every decade I have lived through :Frown:

----------


## Rick

I always operated by Darwin's theory of survival of the fittest. Whenever you do something like that you kill the weakest, sickest brain cells first. Leaving the stronger cells in place. The way I figure it I've improved my IQ 20 or 30 points.

----------


## canid

i never tried the stuff myself, but a friend of mine lost him mind because of it.
...yeah; i've tried that stuff, lots of times.
/cackling laughter...

[if nobody gets this lame futurama reference i think i'm in the wrong forum]

----------


## Rick

(looking up futurama..........)

----------


## canid

well getting the brain out was the hard part, the hard part was getting the brain _out_.

----------


## Rick

I wouldn't be surprised if getting the brain out is the hard part. I've pickled it a time or two. Does that count for anything? Alkaloids. MMmmmmmm.

----------


## klkak

> And that conversation took place while you were all alone!!!!!!!


Another lame attempt at being funny. :Frown:

----------


## Rick

(tap)(tap)(tap) Is this thing on? 

I fear you have my number, Klkak. This is not good. No, sir. Not good at all. How is an out of work comedian supposed to make it with hecklers coming right into my home?

----------


## trax

Yeah, jimson weed, ummm....don't mix it with peyote kids, seriously. I'm a trained professional don't try this at home.

Yeah, jimson weed, ummm.....don't mix it...oh never mind.

Nora! You're back! How was Rick's place?

----------


## tunick001

Jimson Weed is pretty deadly. Here is a fairly local news article about kids getting high on it....

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/f...c12jimson.html

----------


## Assassin Pilot

I know some kids who have tried some pretty crazy stuff to get high. Like mixing milk and gasoline. Apparently it works, but I seriously doubt it does very well (and don't wanna try either).

Me and my friends just try thinking of different ways to play assassins in public. Like most adults have no idea that you can twist a plastic water bottle w/ the cap on to build up pressure, and then quickly turn the cap and it flies off straight ahead. So when we do that they think we have some sort of chemicals in the bottle or something  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rick

AP - Mixing milk and gasoline is a short term cure for smoking. It's pretty effective, too. 

We did something similar with soda bottles when we were kids. We'd sneak around late at night to soda machines around town. Our only tools were a plastic pitcher and a bottle opener. We'd pop the top off the soda bottles while they were still in the machine and let the soda drain into the pitcher. You have no idea what I'm talking about do you? Another good one is to slide two bottles through the cold water together. If you angle the second one just right you can pull two bottles out of the tub together. You're just blinking. I can tell you still aren't following me.

----------


## crashdive123

Just us adults that have no idea.......

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> AP - Mixing milk and gasoline is a short term cure for smoking. It's pretty effective, too. 
> 
> We did something similar with soda bottles when we were kids. We'd sneak around late at night to soda machines around town. Our only tools were a plastic pitcher and a bottle opener. We'd pop the top off the soda bottles while they were still in the machine and let the soda drain into the pitcher. You have no idea what I'm talking about do you? Another good one is to slide two bottles through the cold water together. If you angle the second one just right you can pull two bottles out of the tub together. You're just blinking. I can tell you still aren't following me.


Lol. We used to salt-water soda machines in the wintertime. Gallon milk jug of hot water and a cup of salt, shake, and in to the change slot she goes. 

Got brave one night and tried this sterno based stuff calle blast gelinite. Can't spend torched bills.  :Big Grin:  Bet that recipe is still floating 'round the net somewhere in some text archive.

guess it shows the difference in the generations.

----------


## crashdive123

Slugs.....no not that kind.  Washer (#10 I think) and a piece of scoth tape.  Acted same as a dime.  Yep a dime for a nice cold Coca Cola.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Slugs.....no not that kind.  Washer (#10 I think) and a piece of scoth tape.  Acted same as a dime.  Yep a dime for a nice cold Coca Cola.


Used to do that, but with a dollar bill and a "tail" of tape. free coke, and change if you found a machine that was under a buck. and you're dollar back if u taped it right. They kick it back if they detect tape on the bill nowdays.

And yeah, I got a sign from an old family business selling a burger for a nickel. that was hard to believe even when I was a kid.

----------


## crashdive123

Don't remeber nickle burgers.  15 cent burgers yes.

----------


## Ken

Sounds like you have all been reading the Anarchists Cookbook ....

----------


## Rick

No way. That was well before that book of how to commit suicide was published. 

Nickel pinball, 15 cent burgers. Oh yea. Chocola. Oil cans. Stickin' a six-pack under the hood to keep it cool. Lucky Strike. Blatz and PBR. Good life.

----------


## crashdive123

Don't know what grocery stores were in your area growing up.  One of ours was A&P.  I remeber a brand of beer that I could only find there called Tudor Beer.  .59 a six pack.  Felt like splurgint???? Tudor Ale for .69 a six pack.  Pretty nast stuff.....but it was about survival right?

----------


## Ken

Does anyone remember Piels 7 oz. wide-mouth bottles?  They came in eight packs for arount $1.49.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.  Don't remember the price, but I remember those cool little bottles - we called em shooters of beer.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Sounds like you have all been reading the Anarchists Cookbook ....


Actually, there was a version floating around 15-20 years ago rebranded "The Terrorists Cookbook". I had both. They left out most of the crap that didn't work in the Anarchists cookbook and included a bunch of stuff that wasn't in the original.  A lot of the contributions came from Phrack back in the days before it became a total technical zine.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

I had both. Lost em somewhere on my old computer. I could download them again, but I don't really need them at all. The Pyrotechnic's Handbook is enough for me :P

Isn't the internet so helpful nowadays?

----------


## Omid

> I always operated by Darwin's theory of survival of the fittest. Whenever you do something like that you kill the weakest, sickest brain cells first. Leaving the stronger cells in place. The way I figure it I've improved my IQ 20 or 30 points.


it affects all your brain cells, and strong ones are just as vulnerable as the weak.

----------


## Rick

It was a joke. My obviously failed attempt at humor. Now, where did I leave that "World's Greatest Jokes" book....?

----------


## klkak

> (tap)(tap)(tap) Is this thing on? 
> 
> I fear you have my number, Klkak. This is not good. No, sir. Not good at all. How is an out of work comedian supposed to make it with hecklers coming right into my home?


I guess there is always "W**lfare" :Big Grin: 

All joking aside, you are a real funny guy....._coughnotcough_ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klkak

> it affects all your brain cells, and strong ones are just as vulnerable as the weak.


_WE ARE ALL DOOMED_ :EEK!:

----------


## Rick

(mumbling as he reads) Joke telling 101. A joke is a humorous anecdote or remark intended to provoke laughter. 

Oh, well there you go. That's been my mistake. "intended to provoke laughter". I need to write that down. Now where's that pencil....

----------


## the edge

Theres a movove aout this, not those exact plant's, but a guy goes into the wilderness and leaves his life behind, and turns out mixing up 2 similiar looking plants and one turns out posioned and he dies. The move is called into the wild.

----------


## beerrunner13

> Theres a movove aout this, not those exact plant's, but a guy goes into the wilderness and leaves his life behind, and turns out mixing up 2 similiar looking plants and one turns out posioned and he dies. The move is called into the wild.


Really, tell me more of this movie..........or use the search button

----------


## Rick

Now, beerrunner, be nice. I'm gonna have to buy you a stuffed toy to play with. 

Edge, there are several threads on the book and the movie.

----------


## crashdive123

Stuffed toy???  Stuffed pork chops, stuffed peppers, stuffed chicken breasts...now those will do the trick. :Big Grin:

----------

